

Ask HN: which linux is better for web devs? - itsbits

I have decided to move from Windows to Linux after facing issues with many tools like Yeoman. previously i worked on Ubuntu. But heard about LinuxMint from a friend so which is better?
======
ricardobeat
No reason not to use Ubuntu. Huge community, up-to-date packages, every dev
tool should work out of the box.

You might want to take a look at
[http://elementaryos.org/](http://elementaryos.org/) (it's based on ubuntu
too, so almost everything will just work the same). Not stable yet though.

------
mhd
The differences are pretty minute. It's boils down to a different default
install and most likely a different desktop environment. If you're using the
same applications -- and as a web dev, that's quite likely -- it's not that
much different than modifying your Windows setup a bit (different start menu,
theme maybe, small launcher app). Although those tiny differences matter a lot
for people, so it's always worth checking it it, maybe in a virtual machine or
a second PC. But switching to Mint really wouldn't change your daily work
habits, and the system underneath is virtually identical.

As opposed to e.g. CrunchBang (desktop-wise) or Arch (system/packages)...

------
declandewet
I personally prefer Ubuntu, my brother uses Linux Mint. I haven't found much
difference between the two in terms of workflow, but Linux Mint does keep the
Linux ethos more closer to it's heart than Ubuntu does, as Ubuntu has taken
the direction of trying to create an easy-to-use-for-the-non-technical OS that
can serve as a replacement for the likes of Windows/Mac (while not quite
exactly there just yet).

------
LarryMade2
I run Ubuntu, the web service packages are well represented and are reasonably
up to date and the setup is nearly no-brainer (well, as no-brainer as
webserver setup can be.)

The clincher for ubuntu over others, for me, has been the community support -
it is such an active community googling ubuntu and your issue usually finds
you effective answers in minutes; not always so easy on some of the other
ones.

------
antman
Depends on the server you will use. If its DebianLinux Mint LMDE is nice and
if you use Ubuntu then, Ubuntu.

------
relaunched
Among my circle of nerd friends, we generally believe that if you aren't even
considering a custom distribution, Ubuntu is the only way to go.

But on HN, I'm sure 'them's fightin' words'.

------
lsiebert
I use linux mint cinnamon. It is a bit cleaner and lighter than unity.

You might also like xubuntu or linux mint xfce. They use the lighter weight
desktop environments xfce.

------
makerops
It may be too big of a transition, but I really like crunchbang. I would just
spin up a VM for each ubuntu, mint, crunchbang, and centos, and see what
floats your boat.

~~~
dscb
I switched to crunchbang when I got a new laptop and it's a pleasure to work
on and has been useful for getting more experience in terminal. Building your
own menus has also helped me keep everything very streamline, I only add what
is actually necessary, rather than having tons of programs I used once or
twice waste space.

For vps/server I prefer centos/debian.

edit: also wanted to add that crunchbang has run much faster for me than
lubuntu which I previously was using. Generally ~200-250mb ram, boots
extremely quick as well. It will run great on an old junk pc, or a new
workstation.

------
itsbits
Thanks all for suggestions..After many of you suggested I decided to go for
Ubuntu only since there is no much difference..

------
codemonkeymike
Linux mint is definitely the best transition from a lifetime windows user. Its
like a sleek robust XP.

